# Jimmy Gunns DIY Space Marines, WIP



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Jimmy Gunns DIY Space Marines, (on hold)*

Welcome to the wild.

I got a bit Bored with my Orks and decided it was about time to start a new army.

Not wanting to do emperor loving space marines or CM I decided to just make them a stand alone chapter.

NOT good at writing fluff but this is what I have.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: The Stray Wolves.
Founding chapter: Unknown. (Rumoured to be a splinter of the disbanded Wolf Brother Chapter)
Founding: Self established 
Chapter Master: Unknown
Homeworld: Fleet based
Fortress-Monastery: The Sanctuary.
Main colours: Gray, Black With fur. 
Specialty: Mixed Stance.
Battle Cry: unknown 
Estimated strength: 200-300
Chapter Symbol: Wolves claw​
The Stray Wolves are rumoured to have been started by a splinter group of around 70 marines from the Space Wolves disbanded second founding Wolf brother chapter that were unaffected by the genetic instability that affected the rest of their chapter.

Some of the Wolf Brothers were away on a exploratory/recruitment mission to a small remote planet on the outer fringes of the imperium when they received word from a small surviving group that the Chapter was under Expurgation. 

They laid low on this planet while recruiting to increase their ranks and fermenting their hatred for the Inquisition that expurgated them. 
Their recruiting practises are somewhat unorthodox as not only do they recruit in the standard manner, 
But, as to boost their numbers faster may also take on other marines that have turned their backs on or been cast out of the imperium but haven't fallen to chaos.
These recruited 'Lost' marines must go throw far greater test's then the standard recruits to prove their trust worthy.

The Bearers of the Truth display a mixed stance in combat and are not specialised in any one area. 

Unlike most Renegade chapters which have devoted themselves to the Chaos gods, The Stray Wolves drift along the outer reaches of the Imperium, Defending as they call them 'Forsaken imperial worlds'.

All the while increasing their numbers in the hope of someday avenging their lost Brothers.





*Stage 1; UNFORGIVABLE ACTIONS*​

What you are about to read is highly confidential and is the only known record of the unforgivable actions our lost brothers suffered at the hands of The Inquisition.



'Mayday, mayday, This is the Free Wolf to The Long Claw are you receiving.
mayday, mayd-'

'We are receiving Free Wolf, Brother Bayard speaking, what is your situation.'

'Scout sergeant Tristan here with scouts sawyer and Dylan, Our vessel is hit and we are losing structural integrity, can you prepare the docking station. 
we should be in your immediate vicinity within 4 minutes. 
There are pressing matter's that must be attended to. we are the last, we hav-'

'The last, what do you mean' interrupted Bayard.

'We have been betrayed by The inquisition,' Scout Tristan's voice shortened as he continued. 
'A Great company that recently returned home have shown sighs of mutation and The inquistion have deemed our gene-seed unstable.
not all were affected but all have been eradicated. We are the last Brother.'

A few moments later Bayard replied in a harsh tone 'Are you affected?'

'No' Answered Scout sergeant Tristan. 
'It would seem that only the Company that returned were affected but the Inquistion has decided that expurgating the whole chapter is the only way to be sure this will not spread'
'brother, we are approaching the barge, are we clear to dock?'

'You are clear. I will inform commander Cadmar of the situation and We shall continue your report in person. Bayard out-'


*Stage 2; Bearer of bad news
*​


A short time after being informed on the current state of affairs Commander Cadmar decide's to gather his remaining brothers in the training hall.


'Brothers' boomed cadmar and all 73 assembled marines stood tall and stared forward. 
'I gather you here with a heavy Weight in my hearts, I have sour news of our kin back on The Lycaon, 
I regret to inform you, they are no more."

'HOW DID THIS COME TO BE!' Shouted a voice three rows in.

'We have been betrayed by the very people we trusted most, 
The Inquisition have decided we are no longer viable and have deemed it necessary to expurgate our chapter and our gene-seed'

The voice came again. 'WHAT IS THE REASON BEHIND THIS HERESY' 

'In short. They found instability within the gene-seed of a returning company and have come to the conclusion we shall all be destroyed.' replied Cadmar, 

Then continued.
'Due to these unforgivable events I have become the highest rank among us and it falls to me to ensure the future of us all.'

'many of you may see only one option and that is to return to Lycaon post haste and avenge our brothers'
'As much as I find this idea appealing, I fear it may only lead us to our doom,'

'so I propose this to you, 
We continue with the recruitment from these forsaken Imperial worlds and gain number, 
Then when we are strong once more, we strike and destroy those who have tried to destroy us,'

Cadmars voice rose to a shout.
'We will no longer be the guard dogs of the Imperium, but will break away from the self serving imperium.'
'We will no longer answer to the Inquisition, but destroy them wherever possible.'
'We are no longer who we were before, We must fight the injustice and anarchy within the imperium and spread the true light of the emperor. we shall now only ever be known as The Stray Wolves.' 
'are you with me brothers!'

To which all 73 marines replied.......
............... 'STRAY WOLVES!'
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​




I've already done some model's.
Test Squad;









Squad Sargent. (ignore the Anarchy sigh that idea has been scraped).

















I've also started on the Commander;
He's been made with a little bit of kit bashing and some greenstuff.


















C&C alway Welcome.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Like what i am seeing so far!!! Nice work!! :wink: ......and the flufff!!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice work so far, sir. I'm actually quite a fan of the Anarchy chapter symbol, especially on the breast-plates. What's going to replace it?

You Also get props for some very neat paint on the black / yellow lines on the chainswords [I can never manage that!]...

My only criticism is that the models without any yellow look a little dark. That little burst of colour on the swords really helps those models to pop. I'd suggest finding a way to squeeze some more yellow in - maybe weapons, a kneepad, shoulder guards etc?


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

A great start Jimmy Gunn! And I agree with aquatic_foible, I like the Anarchy symbol. I will be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the chainswords + rep


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are really neat and tidy, the freehand symbols look ace. the fluff isn't my cup of tea, but some more detailed stuff might win me round 



aquatic_foible said:


> My only criticism is that the models without any yellow look a little dark. That little burst of colour on the swords really helps those models to pop. I'd suggest finding a way to squeeze some more yellow in - maybe weapons, a kneepad, shoulder guards etc?


I agree, but i think basing them with a light coloured static grass will help a lot to improve the darkness of the scheme.

I like the idea of the really striking yellow amongst the dark. I'm thinking yellow eye lenses might look good, though i'm not sure about yellow bolters.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Just a little update.

Thanks for the comments.


I agree with what you said about them being a bit dull, so I decided to give them red shoulder pads and will be adding a bit of green flock to the base's.

The anarchy sigh has also been dropped and replaced with a wolves paw.

I've finished the first two squads. (just need basing)

Squad 1.

















Squad 2.

















And just needing some green flock, here is my favourite the Commander, this is the first time I've done a power weapon and I think it came out pretty well.

All colours were GW colours used straight out the jar.
Starting with a base coat of Midnight Blue, 
Then using a fine detail brush I drew some squiggly lines with Regal Blue, 
Then built it up with Enchanted Blue, Ice blue and picked out some (patchy) lines with Skull White.

















As alway C&C welcome

Regards,
Jim.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey there Jimmy Gunn, 

just found this thread this morning. These are looking pretty good. red and grey do look pretty awesome together, which is why i chose the scheme for my wolves. 

I especially like the commander, i like that lightning effect on the sword and the fur pelt on the chest.

If you wanted a light base you could go for teh snow flock. I'm still experimenting with it myself but i really think it contrasts well with a generally dark colour scheme. 

Keep it up anyway.

+rep

Rev


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow very very nice loving the dark look


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Hey there Jimmy Gunn,
> 
> just found this thread this morning. These are looking pretty good. red and grey do look pretty awesome together, which is why i chose the scheme for my wolves.
> 
> ...


Thanks rev, 
I'm not going to be using the snow base as I'm not too keen on the snow effect and I'm thinking of making a gaming table to match the base's.

just wanted to share this with you today. 

My razorback with the chapter symbol on the door and how it was done.










So here's how it's done.
First off I scanned and printed the symbol at 300% original size,
then useing some wood glue, stuck it to some 1mm think plastic card.










Then cut round the paw and dissect it to make it easier to cut to shape










when its all cut and cleaned dip it in some water and the paper will easily come off.










Lay the razorback or whatever tank you are making on its side,
with a pair of tweezers or your scalpel pick up the pieces and carefully stick the pieces to the razorback using plastic glue.










And that's it simple custom door panels,












you could easily transfer this method to most other chapters.:wink:

Again C&C Welcome.
Regards,
Jim.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

That is a superb way to do the chapter markings.

I've got three tanks loafing and they might now become space wolves!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love that idea regarding the vehicle markings. Well done.

EDIT: 2000 posts!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Jimmy, mate, if i could give you any more +rep i would, for that is an awesome way of doing the markings!! I've just got me a whole host of vehicles for the 40k Doubles tournament and i shall be stealing/borrowing this idea.

Can i just say awesome again?! 

Rev


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all got a couple more models for you all.
First off I've got the stray wolves one and Only dreadnought Brother Chakor.

















Thanks Varakir for the idea on the grass it does add a nice bit of flavour.

Next up I've got the First Razor back, because the fluff states the strays are still restoring their numbers I don't think there is going to be any squads of over 6 marines so there will be no rhinos in the army.

















And I've also started on some scout and on these I use the HD.15 System Trooper head's from Pig Iron.









I've also got 2 box's of assault marine's that my wallet feels ripped off about,
£36 for 2 boxes of 5 Plastic marines and the poses are not a all that varied.
Good job I got zodd to thank for the Space Wolves Pack so I can do a far bit of bashing with them.

Anyway as always C&C welcome.

Reagrds.
Jim.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

those scouts look... awesome, great job, the helmets look good....

they are almost motivating me to buy them, SM scouts... and make a very DOOM-esque army. I would need bright green paint though... BFG3000 = Plasma gun... oh so many ideas.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

The scouts look brilliant mate. Pig Iron do some grand stuff it has to be said! They work really well with the scouts bods.

One question, how is your metallics done? It looks shiny yet dulled down, which is something I've been piddling around trying to do as I don't like stuff amazingly shiny!

All looking good so far mate


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Cheers guys.


Grins1878 said:


> One question, how is your metallics done? It looks shiny yet dulled down, which is something I've been piddling around trying to do as I don't like stuff amazingly shiny!


My metals are so Basic your going to want to kick your self.

Base coat Boltgun Metal, Wash over with a healthy amount of badab Black and then highlight with boltgun metal.

I've been told that Vallejo Model Air - Steel can bring out a less glitter like finish as the partials are smaller,
but I've not got round to trying that yet, maybe I'll stock up on that when I start my Necrons.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Haha, allow me to facepalm myself! 

Quality, I want something similar for my orks like so that'll be sound (obviously then it'll be dirtied ;-)).

I'll have a butchers at the vaj stuff, I think my mate has some...

Cheers pal!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Update time.

I've finished the scouts and this time with the metal I tried vallejo model air steel but found it to be too thin for my liking so I mixed it 50/50 with boltgun metal and that worked out very well.









I've also put together a predator.









and 5 of the ten assault marines, the Sargent has a pair of lighting claws.









as always C&C welcome.
regards,
Jim.

EDIT;
TBH I have no idea what to call them of what there symbol will be any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Just came across this WIP today and have to say that everything looks great! Also, nice work with the fluff, +rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are my type of Space Wolves. I love the dark look and you have really pulled it off. +Rep to you


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey these are looking good. Like those scouts, especially with those heads. Might look into getting some of them. Have you thought about getting any chain axes for your assault squads? Just a thought...

Rev


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

sadly these are going on the back burner for a bit as I've hit a bit of a wall on where I want to go with them.

I'm about to start a crimson fists army so keep an eye out for that.
I'll come back to these when I am sure where I'm going with them, I think I might just let them turn to chaos.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> sadly these are going on the back burner for a bit as I've hit a bit of a wall on where I want to go with them.
> 
> I'm about to start a crimson fists army so keep an eye out for that.
> I'll come back to these when I am sure where I'm going with them, I think I might just let them turn to chaos.


Sad to hear, but that's what sometimes happen to a project. So now The Stray Wolves go hunting with the 13th in the Eye ?

I hope they will be back.


----------

